# looking for a board



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

ripplygoose said:


> im new to boarding so i was looking to get one and i think this is what i settled on. but first im 5'8 and 155lbs.
> 
> Burton Elite 158 cm
> Burton Custom binding
> ...


A few comments:

(1) You don't have to defend what your buying, to anyone. If it works for you, then that is all you need to be concerned about. Some people hate on Burton, but I have really yet to see a *substantive* reason why there is any real justifcation for it. Don't buy the hype that Burton is the best. Don't buy the hype that Burton is the worst. Just buy what you want to. 

(2) What size boots do you have? You could also drop down to a 155 Elite. 

(3) Aside from graphics, last year's Elite is the same as this years. if you can find an 07, you might be able to score a deal.

(4) I have an Elite as my all-mountain deck. It's a great board. It can hold it's own on double-blacks, the pipe, the park, or groomers. Granted, it won't be as good for speed-runs as freeride deck, or as good for jibbing as a pure freestyle deck, but it will be sufficent where ever you want to take it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

i wanted an all around deck that would be good for both styles, but the only question i had is how does the leather top hold? and also is a 158 too big?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

ripplygoose said:


> i wanted an all around deck that would be good for both styles, but the only question i had is how does the leather top hold? and also is a 158 too big?


Top has been fine for me so far. I got it last year, and ride 2-3 times a week. So far so good. 

As for size, if your going to be doing some freestyle stuff, drop to the 155. If your going to do be doing more speed-runs, get the 158.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

how old are u also?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

sorry im 19 and i also forgot to mention that my boot size is 11


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

well you will gain some weight

i would look for a 58


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Another good thing aboiut buying the same brand for boards, boots, and bindings is that they tend to be designed to work really well together.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

ripplygoose said:


> sorry im 19 and i also forgot to mention that my boot size is 11


11 might knock you out of the 155. Check the Burton site for board specs on that.


----------

